# Serial console without boot loader



## jpiccari (Dec 22, 2011)

I need a way to boot FreeBSD without a boot loader and still get console messages over serial.

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on an RB800 using the CF reader. The way the board loads the OS is it reads the first partition on the CF and expects it to be raw ELF code which it loads into mem and jumps to its start address. So I loaded a kernel into this partition and it seems fine except I have no serial console and can't really tell if it hangs or boots fine.

So the first question is, can FreeBSD be loaded this (unconventional) way? Followed with, without using a boot loader, is there anyway to get a serial console right after the kernel loads?

I also thought about putting a boot loader in the first partition but without a start address the board just throws and error.

PSâ€“For those not familiar with the board, it is an embedded system based on the MPC8544 (PowerPC).


----------



## jpiccari (Dec 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I currently have ROOTDEVNAME set to ufs:da0s2 (there are no BSD labels on the drive), but I'm not sure if the CF will show up as da0. If anybody has experience with these boards and can tell me what device the CF reader is (or any best guesses) that would be awesome.


----------

